
Show HN: audioremarks.com, add text annotations to audio - memset
https://audioremarks.com/
======
memset
Hi! This is a little weekend project I made in order to create something that
I myself wanted: a way to upload clips to my saxophone teacher and for him to
be able to leave comments and feedback. I wanted it to be no-frills, and I
wanted to be able to share files at roughly the cost of storage.

